# Johnson Outboard Prop Seal Replacement?



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Has anybody done it? Any surprises in there? Apparently I trashed mine last fall during a little nap while trolling, wrapped about a half a mile of mono into it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Never done it but there is a 3part youtube guide on it:














Good luck 

-DallanC


----------



## FISHAMANIAC (Dec 1, 2012)

Not to hard with the owners manual I did my seal in my 40hp Johnson last summer ! iboats.com will have the part your needing !


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

FISHAMANIAC said:


> Not to hard with the owners manual I did my seal in my 40hp Johnson last summer ! iboats.com will have the part your needing !


Thanks for the info. I was afraid the part would be hard to find, three minutes and $10. And they ship cheap too.


----------

